# Kapparis



## Donna67 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum and it has been extremely informative. My partner and I are moving over to Cyprus in February and have been looking at the Kapparis/Paralimni area.

I have one or two questions I hope you dont mind answering if you can.

We are wanting to rent a two or three bed house or villa with pool. Can anyone recommend any reputable letting/estate agents we can contact?

Has anyone got teenage children in this area (my son is almost 16) Is there plenty to do for them? What school or college would you recommend?

Well that's it for now, I do have loads more questions but forgotten them. My mind is spinning and we are now just counting the days to get Christmas out of the way and get over there.
Hope to meet some people for a drink or two when we arrive.

Many thanks for any help.
Donna


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Donna and welcome to the forum.

When we were looking for properties in your area we found BuySellCyprus very helpful for buying and renting. However many people have bought holiday homes in that area that may be available for long term rental privately. Try doing a search on the internet and see what comes up! 

Kapparis is a growing area. When we looked, things to do were limited to the holiday season and Kapparis shut down during the winter. But we were looking 18 months ago and things may have changed. 

Have you decided whether your son should go to a private or a Cypriot school? Does he speak Greek? Is he doing exams or has he just done them?

BabsM


----------



## Donna67 (Nov 2, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Hi Donna and welcome to the forum.
> 
> When we were looking for properties in your area we found BuySellCyprus very helpful for buying and renting. However many people have bought holiday homes in that area that may be available for long term rental privately. Try doing a search on the internet and see what comes up!
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for replying. My son will have done his GCSE's when he hopefully comes out in May. I don't think it's right to bring him out before but in saying that if he wants to, he can. I'll be there in Feb and hopefully settled by May. I was hoping that he may go to college or look for work, whatever he wants. He may just want a long holiday and then go to college in the uk in September. Again, at 16, it's his decision.
I did hope that when he comes out, we may have met people with kids his age to show him around and help him settle in, after all, he's not going to want to hang around with us all the time!!!

We are lucky that we are in the position that we will be able to pay 6 - 12 months rent up front so will be able to work part time to start with. I am happy just to do bar work or something along those lines. My partner will do part time work but then look to start a business when we have settled.

I have seen some lovely villa's on the internet (how addictive is that!!!) but obviously we would like to go with a reputable agent, and have a few viewings lined up when we land so that when we see one we like we can move in pretty quickly.

I am reading so much at the moment about life in Cyprus and I hope I am not going in with my eyes closed, I am willing to accept things as they are and take each day as it comes. We can't wait. Again roll on Feb. If there is anyone on the forum from the Kapparis, Paralimni, Protaris area, we would love to hear from you and your views about where you live.
Regards
Donna
x


----------

